# Cartagena police station



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

We've got to drive to the Cartagena police station this week for the residencia. I have the address but am wondering if anyone has been and knows the best place to park. Parking seems to be the main problem we have run into whenever we venture out of Camposol/Mazarron.


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

I was just there yesterday. It's located near the port and Calle Mayor, and there didn't seem to be any shortage of nearby parking.


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks. In the end, all was well with regard to finding the police station and parking. Once there, it was not so easy. My husband had no problem getting his residencia but I have to go next to Murcia for additional stuff since I have a US passport. Seems like all of this will never end.


----------

